

Ask HN: Who needs a business model? - inkaudio

If you think you have a great technology or app but your not sure how to make money from I can help provide you with a business model. In exchange I will write about it on my blog. If I don't think you can make a business out of it I will explain why.
======
Mz
Oh, I need a business model but I don't have technolory or app (yet). I have
figured out how to get myself well in the face of an incurable "dread disease"
(a form of cystic fibrosis, which is genetic). I want to eventually make a
game (simulation) to more effectively convey what I know. In the mean time, I
work a full time job and am drowning in financial problems. I don't know how
to get there from here. I need to leave so I have time to learn a programming
language, write the game, etc. You probably can't help me, the gap is too big,
I'm just very frustrated so replying anyway.

~~~
inkaudio
Your situation is not as bad as you think. Although you have financial
problems at least you have a job. Remove all unnecessary expenses from your
life, only buy what you need to survive. Focus on a few things, focus one work
and your side project. You must eliminate distractions and time wastes. It's
easy to say, harder to do.

~~~
Mz
I have eliminated all unnecessary expenses. My health issues are still quite
pricey and the past three months have been very ugly in that regard, which is
a big part of why I am so stressed out about the whole thing. The debts I owe
are a lot _for me_ , given my current income and situation, but not a lot in
the grand scheme of things (like compared to what my medical condition
typically costs to treat using conventional approaches). It's very, very
frustrating because I am saving gobs of money for other people in terms of
taxes not spent on keeping me alive: I am a former military wife and could
have kept my military medical benefits and had nearly "free" medical care at
the expense of taxpayers. Doing the right thing is all coming out of my hide
financially and it just feels like the universe is pissing on me. I could be
rewarded for keeping my problems alive and not solving them but can't seem to
catch a break for actually rolling up my sleeves and fixing sh*t.

It would make financial sense in the big picture -- not just for me, but for
the national economy - if I could get some support so I can leave my job and
work on this. Even if others with my condition don't get well, even if all
they do is get less sick and need to be hospitalized less and need half as
much medication, by my estimate the US is spending around $3 billion/year on
medical care for roughly 30,000 people with my condition and most of that is
covered by insurance, state aid, federal aid, charities and write-offs (when
they can't pay their medical bills). And that doesn't begin to factor in
disability payments and other forms of support that chronically ill and dying
people often qualify for. But I know of no way to tap into that $3 billion and
I know of no way to fund-raise to put myself in a position to work on this.

I think I need about $50,000 or so to resolve my financial issues, walk away
from my job, and have some money in the bank to live on while making the
transition to some kind of entrepreneurial income based on my various
websites. I know there is "demand" for some of what I know and a couple of my
websites have been around for several years (one of them is about 8 years old,
another is over 5 years old and I have a couple of newer things). I don't know
how to monetize it and, given the health issues in the family (I and my oldest
both have CF), trying to put in the extra effort to achieve launch while
working a full time job is proving to be too much.

Thank you for replying. I really didn't expect much (if any) help. I have
figured out how to "cure" cystic fibrosis which most of the world says cannot
be done. If resolving my financial problems were a simple matter, I imagine I
would have done it by now. I'm not bad with money. I've just been doing "the
impossible" and there are consequences for that.

Peace.

